# Sakai Hamono Dento Kougei-Shi Sharpening Demo 8/21/15 at JKI



## JBroida (Jul 26, 2015)

Some very cool news... we've got a certified Sakai Hamono Dento Kougei-Shi coming to do a sharpening demo... Friday, August 21st

Click here for more info and to reserve tickets. The tickets are free, but the number of spaces are limited (50 spaces total).
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/sakai-hamono-dento-kougei-shi-sharpening-demo-tickets-17911873897

We may also try to livesteam the entire event, but not 100% sure about that.

Just thought you guys might want to know...

-Jon


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 26, 2015)

Live stream. Live stream. Live stream.


----------



## Dardeau (Jul 26, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Live stream. Live stream. Live stream.



Yep


----------



## JBroida (Jul 26, 2015)

yeah... its more a function of time and ability rather than desire... i want to do it... i'm just not sure how possible it will be.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 26, 2015)

Dardeau said:


> Yep





Mucho Bocho said:


> Live stream. Live stream. Live stream.



+3 :doublethumbsup:


----------



## JBroida (Jul 28, 2015)

for what its worth, we're 25% sold out already... if you're in LA and want to attend this, probably better to get tickets sooner rather than later


----------



## perneto (Jul 28, 2015)

There's a Sakai family in Sakai? That's confusing, hopefully they're different kanji...


----------



## JBroida (Jul 28, 2015)

i think you misunderstood... they arent the sakai family, but he is a second generation sharpeners within sakai. His name is Morimoto-san.


----------



## perneto (Jul 28, 2015)

Right... I noticed his name after writing my comment. I'm confused because usually X Hamono is the name of a maker, as in Ashi Hamono.


----------



## koki (Jul 28, 2015)

Will you be able to record if you're not able to live stream?


----------



## _PixelNinja (Jul 28, 2015)

It would be amazing if you are able to live stream or record this, Jon.


----------



## JayGee (Jul 28, 2015)

Yes, a recording or live stream would be brilliant for us antipodeans..


----------

